# Nova Oregon Scientific: WMR200 com datalogger (medir cada minuto 29 dias!)



## J.S. (25 Set 2007 às 20:52)

Ola,

Lamento, mas em Ingles....

This station is what many people have been wating for I think. It has most of the capabilities of the Davis Vantage Pro 2 but at a much lower price!
If you include a UV sensor, it will cost you 399 euro in Germany (the price will surely drop late ron this year or next year, but it doesn't have to).  I saw the same price in France..

Look at the features:

- Solar panel for power
- Oregon Scientific Protocol 3.0 100 metres 433 Mhz datatransmission
- Temperature/hygrometre sensor
- Windsensor
- Rainbucket
- Optional UV sensor
- Barometer
- Including mast
- Touchscreen monitor
- Datalogger for intervalls between 1 minute and a few hours. 15 minute intervall gives you 439 days of datalogging capacity!
- USB connection
- Flash ROM (so you do not lose data when atteries might fail).
- You can add upto 10 sensors, some of which can easily be build into a solarduration sensor (using the right software).

-  The radiation shield seems bad,so build or buy another one.

Oregon says temperature is measured with a 1 K (C) accuracy. Barometer: +/- 10 hPa (mbar), rain 1 mm, hygormeter +/- 5%.

But I have read some german test of the WMR-100, which is essentially the same unit when it comes to accuracy. In reality, the temperature sensor is within 0,1 K of a calibrated thermometer. The barometer is within 1 hPA and raingauge indeed is 1 mm...
In another test, the same result: barometer +/- 1 HPA, thermometer +/- 0,3 K deviation at max!, Hygromter: 1 % devitation form a calibrated hygrometer. Windsensors are performing very well indeed.
Other Oregon Scientific instruments have the same good test results.

I frequent a German forum very often. There, a guy who has a professional weatherstation from the Deutsche Wetterdienst also has an Oregon Scientific. He also notes that there are virtually no differences.

Besides: all test shows that the transmission is very, very reliable. This is also noted on many fora by many users.

You can buy a large gauge in some hobbyshops (20 cm diameter, tomake it 0.25 mm precise ( Ithink).

I will buy this one and test it. I think, if it lives up to Oregon Scientifics standard of accuracy it is a very tough competitor of Davis. And I think Davis is oke, but some competition is needed.

Links to WMR 200 sites (In French):

- http://www.baroland.com/p1106.html?product=OS-WMR200

Press "manuel" at the bottom of the page to get a handbook (pdf). 11 pages with information


Boa noite,

Jorge


----------



## Fil (25 Set 2007 às 21:06)

*Re: Novo Oregon Scientific: WMR-200 com datalogger (medir cada minuto 29 dias!)*

Comparativamente à estação que eu tenho (WMR968), a essa só lhe queria o logger. De resto fico com a que tenho, que dá mais liberdade para colocar os sensores. A precisão continua uma porcaria, a humidade só vai até 98%, a precipitação e a pressão é mostrada à unidade, enfim...

A Oregon já lançava era um datalogger por separado como acessório para as suas estações...


----------



## J.S. (25 Set 2007 às 21:23)

*Re: Novo Oregon Scientific: WMR-200 com datalogger (medir cada minuto 29 dias!)*



Fil disse:


> Comparativamente à estação que eu tenho (WMR968), a essa só lhe queria o logger. De resto fico com a que tenho, que dá mais liberdade para colocar os sensores. A precisão continua uma porcaria, a humidade só vai até 98%, a precipitação e a pressão é mostrada à unidade, enfim...
> 
> A Oregon já lançava era um datalogger por separado como acessório para as suas estações...




Look Fil: what is the use of measuring in 0,1 hPa or 0,1 % humidity when the deviation is 1-3 HPA or 5% in the case of humidity??? That is nonsense. I have three Davis weahterstations: two Weatherwizards 3 and one Weathermonitor 2. Well, I was not that happy with this "fantastic" raingauge of them....A heavy dwonpour (30 mm in 30 minutes) and you lose 5-10 mm easily, because the tipping mechanism cannot keep up with those downpours! With the Oregon, you will loose millimeters when it comes to small amounts, but you won't loose them when it really rains because it can keep up with it...You can make the gauge more precise by adding a funnel of a double area (0,5mm) or a quadriple area (0.25mm). But then you will have the same problem like Davis has.

And the accuracy of those Davis stations compared with the datalogger is 0,5 to 0,6 K difference in the same radiationshield...This happened when I measured my new record of 35,9 C last year (Davis: 35,3 C!). I was lucky to have the datalogger...

Besides: all humidity sensors become less and less inmeasuring humidity. All of them, Davis included, tend to loose 1-2-3-4-5 % over the years etc. So if you measure 98 % after two years, you are in fact doing very well! I have seen Davis Vantage Pro stations not reaching 93% after 4 years...

Oregon never had a datalogger for their stations; they said they would (wireless, I saw them for 139 dollars but only pictures) but they never did sell one....Skyview did make these loggers, but this is a costly thing: 269 euro's...

Besides: an UV sensor is nice.

If you want to buy a station that is accurate in all aspects, you can buy a Vaisala for 4000 euro's.....

Cumprimentos,

Jorge


----------

